# New Departure oiling



## the2finger (Jul 23, 2015)

How much 30WT oil do you put in the hub and how often?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome to the CABE! someone should know....


----------



## the tinker (Jul 23, 2015)

The bike I have always rode the most is my Schwinn panther. Every spring I oil it up for the summer. 
That seems to be enough for me.  Ridden on short trips almost daily. If you get that "squawking " sound when applying the brakes it needs oil. 
As a kid in the fifties I loved that sound as my parents found it annoying. I did it often:o


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 24, 2015)

I usually just give it one good squirt. As far as how often it really depends on how much you ride and the terrain you ride but Tinker's advice is pretty good. V/r Shawn


----------



## old hotrod (Jul 24, 2015)

Depends on a few things, if the bike sits for long periods before rides, the oil will tend to flow to the bottom and collect on the brake arm side. I usually flip the bike upside-down, put a couple of drops in and spin the tire with the bike leaned to one side. Then repeat with the bike leaned to the other side to help spread the oil around the hub a bit.


----------



## Boris (Jul 28, 2015)

Is it OK to use Tri-flo in these hubs?


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 28, 2015)

I've even used a squirt of chain lube with no problems.


----------



## filmonger (Aug 1, 2015)

What about the Model d's that do not have an oil port?


----------



## dougfisk (Sep 23, 2015)

filmonger said:


> What about the Model d's that do not have an oil port?




If you think the brake discs need oil: Remove the driver assembly from the right side, pull the axle out the left side exposing the pack of brake discs, add oil directly to the disc pack, reassemble.


----------

